# New (used) amp - Ampeg Jet: J-12T



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Picked this up from fellow GuitarsCanadian Rollingdam today (got to meet another GuitarsCanadian - that was nice too). Believed to be an early 90s Ampeg reissue - I think its around 15 watts. I had been on the lookout for a smaller grab-n-go kinda combo, for recording and for jams etc. I was close to buying a Tweed Deluxe kit from Trinity Amps, but I was afraid that I'd miss having Reverb, and I'm a big sucker for Trem too. 

For once, my patience paid off. Rollingdam advertised this on Friday and I was all over it, like white on rice. The clean sounds are awesome with my Strat and Tele (sounds fantastic on the in between positions on a Strat). Has much more of a vintage feel to it. Crank the trem, add a little reverb - oh yeah~! :banana:

I'm hoping to get some clips recorded with it soon.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Very cool little amp. would love to hear it in action.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Gaaasssssssssssssssssssssss !!!!


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Reminds me of the old reverberocket I used to have. That was a great amp, shouldn't have gotten rid of it.


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

Great amp, awesome reverb. Enjoy! :smile:


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Glad you like it-now what am I going to replace it with.

Ideally looking for something with 5 watts and I guess I will need a reverb pedal too,

tried the new Fender Vibro HD or something today-just awful.


----------

